# Bite Down Predator Call



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Was wondering if any of you guys use the bite down reeds for predator hunting. I have used them for awhile and really like them. Here is a pic of a couple I have for sale in my offical thread at buy/sale/trade . The open and bite down set is made from Leopardwood and the single bite down with stippling on the band area is Bolivian Rosewood. With the bitedown toneboard you can make mouse squeaks, bird sounds and both jackrabbit and cottontail distress, also fawn bleats and raccoon squalls.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ed I'll take this set-------------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Man that was fast Skip, did you even go to my thread and see how much LOL

I take it you mean the 2 Leopardwood ones?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yup!!!!!!!!!!!--------glad I seen them first---------i'll keep one and a gift for my Brother------sb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice grab swampbuck! I have a foxpro one Ed, but it don't look nothing like them....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice Ed!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

them sure are nice looking calls

i bet they sound as good as they look too

as usual,great craftsmanship


----------

